# Which hunt in Somerset nr Loxton



## meesha (4 October 2011)

Hi, think I may finally have a go at hunting - I know the knobber horse would love it but I dont know what hunts are local (although I know the hunt kennels are only round the corner).  So would be grateful if someone could advise me on nearest hunt - when they meet and how to go about it for first timer (for both horse and rider)

Am I too late for a gentle introduction ?

thanks


----------



## LizzieJ (4 October 2011)

Weston and Banwell Harriers would be your closest if you're up for jumping the rhynes! failing that the Mendip 

Google should tell you the hunt secretary details, give them a ring but don't be put off if they are a bit evasive - they have to weed out the genuine enquiries!  They will give you advice on which meet would be good for a first timer  The Mendip would probably be your best bet for autumn hunting now


----------



## meesha (4 October 2011)

Hiya - would quite like to hunt with the hounds that are down the road from me, is that Weston and Banwell Harriers ?  Have done a bit of ditch jumping up the quantocks and on xc schooling - how big are the rhynes ?  he has a good jump but dont want to overface him !  Is it full on hunting now or still cubbing/exercise?

sorry for the idiot questions - have never hunted before - bit of a bugger have in last few months bought some gorgeous brown mountain horse boots! assume I will now need black (have black jacket, shirt, cream jods and can put silk on hat as it has silver vents!) assume will also need a stock is that right ?

thanks x


----------



## dieseldog (4 October 2011)

Weston and Banwell Harriers is your local hunt.  The rhynes can get quite big, and there is an art to jumping them.  But they do have meets where you won't see a ditch.


----------



## meesha (4 October 2011)

Thanks dieseldog, are there ways around the rhynes if too scary ? dont want to end up in one on first outing esp with my coloured horse !  also is there other stuff to jump or is it only rhynes?


----------



## LizzieJ (4 October 2011)

The ditches on the Quantocks won't be anything like you get with the Harriers (think quite deep, steep sides and water filled and trying to get the smell out of your coat and horse after you have been in is definitely not good!) although as DD says there are meets with no ditches   Your best bet would be phone the secretary but the harriers season starts earlier than foxhounds normally.

ets the few times I used to go out we had a few gates and hedges too   It is a good idea to get your horse out lunging over the rhynes before you go - they all have their own style of jumping them!


----------



## LEC (4 October 2011)

I hunt with W&B Harriers. They are a nice hunt and not like Mendip who are sometimes so up their own arses its untrue. 

Ring Chris - she will be helpful. It is our opening meet this Saturday.

As for the ditches - they take some getting used to but everyone is willing to help get you going and there are plenty of gates. We have loads of children hunt with us and they cross the country fine.


----------



## LizzieJ (4 October 2011)

LEC said:



			I hunt with W&B Harriers. They are a nice hunt and not like Mendip who are sometimes so up their own arses its untrue. 

Ring Chris - she will be helpful. It is our opening meet this Saturday.

As for the ditches - they take some getting used to but everyone is willing to help get you going and there are plenty of gates. We have loads of children hunt with us and they cross the country fine.
		
Click to expand...

Well my next advice was to PM Lec, she knows everything there is to know round there


----------



## meesha (4 October 2011)

you have all been really helpful, will contact Chris if someone could PM me her number that would be great - will do it asap before I lose my nerve ! esp after the comments about the rhynes as I am sure I will probably end up in one !


----------



## Fiagai (4 October 2011)

meesha said:



			Hiya - would quite like to hunt with the hounds that are down the road from me, is that Weston and Banwell Harriers ?  Have done a bit of ditch jumping up the quantocks and on xc schooling - *how big are the rhynes* ?  he has a good jump but dont want to overface him !  Is it full on hunting now or still cubbing/exercise?

x
		
Click to expand...

How about this one...






Rhyne draining Puxton Moor

LINK


----------



## meesha (4 October 2011)

hahaha ......... OMG !!!!!!! maybe I will join Mendip Farmers just to avoid those !!


----------



## LEC (4 October 2011)

I never hunt at Puxton as the ditches are nasty and we would never jump one that big!


----------



## Fiagai (4 October 2011)

meesha said:



			hahaha ......... OMG !!!!!!! maybe I will join Mendip Farmers just to avoid those !!
		
Click to expand...

Not saying they are all that big!....but they are still searching for a couple of hunt members from last season....

The nice thing about jumping man made ditches is that they usually have nice solid banks that the horse can get a good push off.  the ones to watch out for are those that have soft muddy banks...thats where horse and riders become unstuck.  If I was faced with a wider one with good banks and a slightly narrower one with muddy banks I would always go for the former.


----------



## meesha (4 October 2011)

can you get horse waders !!!  glad to hear its not just me that thinks idea of jumping that slightly suicidal


----------



## Fiagai (4 October 2011)

meesha said:



			can you get horse waders !!!  glad to hear its not just me that thinks idea of jumping that slightly suicidal
		
Click to expand...

No I'm afraid not...however I'll let you on a little secret...use the bridge if you dont want to get your feet wet!







LINK


----------



## meesha (4 October 2011)

hahahah very funny - was just sourcing a canoe or dingy that fits in pocket and inflates on demand !


----------



## meesha (4 October 2011)

dont know why but have it in my mind that mendip farmers hunt over nicer country !!!

Is it weston & banwell harriers that meet in axbridge boxing day (when its not snowing ?) 

Do you know how much to hunt on the day or how much to join ?

Have horse, have transport - just need nerves of steel now !


----------



## Fiagai (4 October 2011)

meesha said:



			dont know why but have it in my mind that mendip farmers hunt over nicer country !!!!
		
Click to expand...




meesha said:



			Is it weston & banwell harriers that meet in axbridge boxing day (when its not snowing ?) !
		
Click to expand...

Yes



meesha said:



			Do you know how much to hunt on the day or how much to join ?
Have horse, have transport - just need nerves of steel now !
		
Click to expand...

Check Baily's Hunting directory to contact the hunt secetary....


----------



## VoR (7 October 2011)

Meesha - look forward to welcoming you tomorrow........if your nerves hold!!


----------



## LizzieJ (7 October 2011)

It will be plenty quiet enough tomorrow anyway   Wave at my ponies as you go past


----------



## VoR (7 October 2011)

LizzieJ said:



			It will be plenty quiet enough tomorrow anyway   Wave at my ponies as you go past 

Click to expand...

Lol, not so sure Liz, everyone's on new horses!!!


----------



## meesha (7 October 2011)

does that mean I wont be the only one on the floor !!!


----------



## LizzieJ (8 October 2011)

I hope you all have a fab day  Bit gutted to be missing the one day I don't really have to do any roadwork for   If my mare jumps out (it has happened...) she leads with a hunt whip round her neck! please put her back with the other one  Although I'm sure she would just join the field tbh!


----------

